# First Pics



## knyfeknerd (Jun 5, 2013)

*First Pics*
So normally I would've posted this in the PIF department, since I gave it away yesterday...........
....but I couldn't resist posting in the new thread!




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This is crazy Korean knife I got from Son. I got a bunch from him, and will be busy for a while. I rounded the spine and choil and did a couple hot vinegar baths. The handle is tamarind with a red G10 spacer.

Thanks for doing this Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, your handles are killer!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! You rehandled it? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh goodie, another handle maker. I love handle makers.:EDance2:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 5, 2013)

hah! that looks a lot like my crazy Korean knife, but the handle on my crazy Korean knife sure as hell doesn't look like that! best knife for cutting up poultry that i own.


----------



## cclin (Jun 5, 2013)

great work! beautiful handle!:thumbsup:


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 5, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> hah! that looks a lot like my crazy Korean knife, but the handle on my crazy Korean knife sure as hell doesn't look like that! best knife for cutting up poultry that i own.



very similar to the one you got on the ebay but, mine were brought back by a marine stationed there in the 70's. They look remarkably alike and some have the same makers marks as the ones on ebay. I guess things don't change much when you have well, nothing. It's just a tool albeit a cool one.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 6, 2013)

It looks like a Deba that Kate Moss would own


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are a couple more I PIF'ed for some friends/co-workers. Free of charge, of course. I won't even accept money for materials.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
An 8inch Wustoff Chef for the guy that recommended me for the job @ the hotel I'm at now. I also did a boner and a bread Wusty too.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
An old Henckel paring that my boss(at my old job) had in his basement. It was a gift from his mother from when he graduated culinary school in the early 80's. It was warped and had a really badly broken tip. I was able to correct the warp too.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

This is a Messermeister Meridian Elite that Chuckles donated to me. I put some redwood on it. I drew some inspiration from Daniel Omalley's Western shig rehandles. This is the 1st time I've messed around with curves so much. It's not perfect, but I like it. I gave this one away to a recent culinary school grad who was using Cuisinart knives.
Thanks Chuckles!


----------



## Hattorichop (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice work! I really like the pin arrangement on the 8" wustoff


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice! :doublethumbsup:

That pic gave me a warm fuzzy feeling. Good work.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 18, 2013)

The Meridian Elite is a solid knife on its own. That's a lucky dude. Nice job!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 19, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this thread, awesome work!


----------

